# ipfw traffic shaping



## alexus (Oct 9, 2009)

I have following rules:


```
pipe 1 config bw 1Mbit/s
add 8380 pipe 1 tcp from any to any src-port www
add 8380 pipe 1 tcp from any to any dst-port www
```

yet my MRTG show's way more traffic then just 1Mbit/s

can someone help me?


----------



## kenbukan (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello i have the same problems try


```
pipe 1 config bw 10Kbit/s
```

i don't know where is the bug.


----------



## alexus (Oct 13, 2009)

kenbukan said:
			
		

> Hello i have the same problems try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I don't understand, are you asking me to try it as it as a solution for my issue? or as you showing me what you doing and it's similar to mine?


----------



## kenbukan (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello alexus,

i use two Gbit ethernet cards as bridge and to shape the traffic of this, if i use 

```
ipfw pipe 1 config bw 10Mbit/s
```
the traffic is more than 10Mbit/s.

If i use 

```
ipfw pipe 1 config bw 100Kbit/s
```
the traffic is shaping of 10Mbit/s

But the bridge is break after 2 minutes.


----------



## alexus (Oct 14, 2009)

do ipfw pipe show


----------



## Pushrod (Oct 16, 2009)

Use different pipes for in and out.


----------



## alexus (Oct 16, 2009)

isn't when i don't specify it goes both ways?


----------

